# Cautin tipo pistola, antiguo marca Weller ?



## shinseiky (Ago 30, 2011)

Tengo un viejo cautin tipo pistola marca weller, es antiguo y no lo uso porque era de mi tio y me le regalo a mi viejo antes de que naciera yo jaja, bueno la cosa es que me gustaria usar ese cautin pero aparte que le falta enchufe aunque eso es lo de menos; tiene parte de su chasis quemado pero como es de plastico el chasis esta derretido. lo he abierto y resulta que adentro tiene como un transformador para el foquito que lleva y el otro es para calentar la punta; por ahi me dijeron que estos tipos de cautines son buenos y de buena potencia. bueno a ver si me ayudan para ver si lo puedo arreglar o de plano ya no funciona. 

Ahh les agrego algunas fotos para que se guien.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 30, 2011)

Si si, se conocen bien esos soldadores, son pistolas, vienen de varios tamaños y potencias, y obviamente calienta mediante transformador...

es decir, el primario es común a 220V pero el secundario solo tiene unos 2V los cuales se cortocircuitan en la punta que va y viene en forma de V o de V tipo gancho y bueno, es en ese cortocircuito que calienta la punta

por ende, el secundario es de bajo voltaje y muy alta corriente y por eso es que no se puede usar durante mucho rato, hay que pulsar, soldar y listo, dejar enfriar...

seguro lo pulsaron mucho y se fundió...lo normal...si se quemó el secundario...no creo que tenga más de 2 o 3 espiras de alambre bien grueso, pero habria que repasar la aislación y todo lo demás


----------



## pandacba (Ago 30, 2011)

Ese tipo de soldador fue lo mejor que hubo antes que aparecieran las puntas cerámicas o las larga vida.

En nuesrtro pais se comercializaron muchas marcas pero hubo una insuperable, Vesuvio,  que fabricaba 3 modelos El A1 100W, transformador similar al tuyo, el C2, que era una joyita,, con transformador toroidal y media espira en el secundario formada por un tubo, a ese no lo podias quemar, venia con dos puntas la A y ña B la última era para transistores, la carcaza no se podia derretir ya que era de baquelita, eos si se rompia pero se conseguia absolutamente todo los repuestos, entre ese y el resto de los soldadores habia un abismo de diferencia , ya que era instantaneo, te permitia soldar a chasis o circuitos impresos, luego estaba el D3 de dos potencias, también toroidal cuya potencia mayor eran 275W, muy utilzado en electrotecnia, con notable ventajas sobre los soldadores comunes

Un C2 fue mi primer soldaddor

En tu caso el problema seria las carcasas el resto es restaurable


----------



## shinseiky (Ago 30, 2011)

bueno segun ustedes que conocen muchos estos tipos de cautines; que es lo que tengo k hacaer para que funcione.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 30, 2011)

Asegurarte que el transoformador no este quemado, silo esta rebobinarlo, que las espiras del secundario no ete saltado el esmale o emnegrecido, de ser asi cambiarlo, los terminales que uner el transformador con la punta deben estrar en buenas condicines, es decir no ocisdado las puntas del alamre estañadas, ya que si alle no hace buen contacto se calentara(por eso el plástico se daño en ese lugar) ya que si se poner resistivo calentara más que la punta.

El tema será restaurar la carcasa


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 30, 2011)

Soy fanático de arreglar cosas viejas porque son mejores que las nuevas...pero cuando llegan a cierto estado...mejor comprar uno nuevo, de buena marca pero nuevo

vas a renegar menos, y menos dolor de cabeza, y ya lo vas a tener andando y con garantia


----------



## shinseiky (Ago 30, 2011)

eso mismo pense dj draco, pero sabes aca en mi pais es dificil de conseguir ese tipo de pistolas, dicen en las tiendas que ya no traen esos modelos porque ya son muy antiguos. La tratare de reparar y si no ni modo a importar.


----------



## jol45 (Sep 2, 2011)

Esos cautines eran muy buenos, se usaban mucho en los años 60 y anteriores, peor los electronicos los dejamos de usar con el inicio de los componentes tipo CMOS o similares , debido a que producen un gran campo electromagnetico a su alrededor lo cual dañaba los circuitos, en lo personal nunca probe cuan cierto era, pero la teoria parece razonable.
Si busco en mis cachureos, probablemente los encuentre tenia dos.

Saludos


----------



## shinseiky (Sep 2, 2011)

ohh, la verdad no sabia y ni se me habia ocurrido eso de que podrian dañar a los cmos o ttl; creo k es buen´punto. bueno creo k mejor m comprare un estacion de soldadura, estas vienen con cautin y ademas con aire caliente para desoldar componentes smd. de todos modos gracias a todos los que me respondieron .


----------



## pandacba (Sep 2, 2011)

shinseiky dijo:


> ohh, la verdad no sabia y ni se me habia ocurrido eso de que podrian dañar a los cmos o ttl; creo k es buen´punto. bueno creo k mejor m comprare un estacion de soldadura, estas vienen con cautin y ademas con aire caliente para desoldar componentes smd. de todos modos gracias a todos los que me respondieron .[/QUOTE
> 
> Hber un momento de donde sacaste que los TTL se podian dañar con ese soldaddor?
> 
> ...


----------

